
Toward the next generation of programming tools - jacobedawson
https://www.oreilly.com/ideas/toward-the-next-generation-of-programming-tools
======
MegaBinaryTable
"It won’t be character based at all: it will be visual. Rather than typing,
we’ll draw what we want."

I've often had that thought too. When I was at university I played with CAD
for designing circuits. You could drop components onto your workspace, connect
them up and see if you had a design that met your needs. It was so easy (and
fun). Why can't programming be like that?

